# Getting Low Balled?



## SnowRemoval1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I've been losing a number of bids this season (way more than last year). In fact, I've been 1/15 in the past month and I'm really wondering If I'm charging to much or the low ballers are going crazy and bought a truck themselves after last years mega winter and are thinking they can hit it rich.

Most of my lots look like this and normally have 80% of the 11 parking spaces filled. Residents have the option to move their cars if they desire. 
All of these I charge: 
*No salt, just plowing*
2-5 Inches = $55.00
5-8 Inches = $65.00 
8+" Inches = Reasonable Price Added

(I also charge extra between $15-$20 for the front sidewalks)

Am I charging too much for these (it went up $5.00 from last year) or am I just getting taken for a ride by the local low-ballers taking away the business?? Let me know! Also, any advice I should do in the future to make this not happen? I play up the business on how we are local but still losing the price shoppers.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Seems reasonable to me. Can't work for free.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

holley thread clean up. 

pooof......

gone...

sorry op, I guess I can't respond to your Q.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1893637 said:


> holley thread clean up.
> 
> pooof......
> 
> ...


Did you reference Hotdogs or Basement Dwellers in your response to the Question????...............


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

nope, none of the above.
the thread had about 12+ posts 

none of then were out of line when i last visited yesterday?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The funny part is suggested the mickey d;s and hotel across the creek for better paying lots.
I've only been to chi town 3 times and I know where the lot is.....


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1893660 said:


> The funny part is suggested the mickey d;s and hotel across the creek for better paying lots.
> I've only been to chi town 3 times and I know where the lot is.....


I doubt it. I plow only in the city, and I don't recognize the lot. That could be anyplace in the city. ANYPLACE. There are thousands that look exactly like that.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Harleyjeff;1893700 said:


> I doubt it. I plow only in the city, and I don't recognize the lot. That could be anyplace in the city. ANYPLACE. There are thousands that look exactly like that.


O.k. is that why he agreed with me.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1893726 said:


> O.k. is that why he agreed with me.


I must be missing something. I only see his original post and nothing more. Where did he agree with you?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Harleyjeff;1893765 said:


> I must be missing something. I only see his original post and nothing more. Where did he agree with you?


Go back and reread. post #3

I'm done with this.....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowRemoval1;1892184 said:


> I've been losing a number of bids this season (way more than last year). In fact, I've been 1/15 in the past month and I'm really wondering If I'm charging to much or the low ballers are going crazy and bought a truck themselves after last years mega winter and are thinking they can hit it rich.
> 
> Most of my lots look like this and normally have 80% of the 11 parking spaces filled. Residents have the option to move their cars if they desire.
> All of these I charge:
> ...


Is this lot a one time visit or can you visit more then once say in a 6'' storm 
Might ask them if they went seasonal price or Your way Or per visit
Tell them you don't want to know the price just the format of it.
That way you can be apples and apple not apples and oranges when your bidding.
If you had lots snow and customer bills was higher then normal last year. If someone offer them a seasonal price and its lot cheaper then what spent last year. They may go that route. Or they doing ones next to it and then a person can do them cheaper no travel time.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Your price seems to be what I would be charging. Let the low ballers have it. History shows that they put their selves out of business...
Bad thing is, new low ballers pop up to take their place.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

we had a cash deal DnD for years .a small lot. some kid came soliciting for work the night before a blizzard lowbangin .he got it . caught him in the rear of the DnD with a 2 wd chevy spinning in a drift . came in with the vee down and rolled the exit and entrance left him with a 2 hoagie like wet packed tank traps . effortlessly.
backed up and boogied .then penndot windrowed the tank traps. DnD didnt open for 3 days .they had to wait for the temps to rise .

2 birds with one stone .:waving:


----------

